# Better make this a good one!



## oldmanLee (Jan 20, 2010)

Just realized that this will be the 300th post I make.As this is the only site that I belong to,and probably the only one that would allow some of my craziness,I hope this lives up to being such an auspicious number.

I'd like to pose a question:we all travel for different reasons,but all of us seem to be expecting some change in the world.I'd like to ask"What do you bring to the table?"Sounds silly,but think for a moment.Whether you are expecting the change to a more positive politcal system,a better standard of human rights,the collapse of western civilization,or just a nice ride and a cold one;what "tools" have you equipped yourself with to see this thru?The net is amazing to me(I actually read the Encyclopedia Brittanica as my version of Wikipedia by 14),and the amount of info out there seems to expand and offer more each day;and in areas that I have no experience I AM LEARNING!
So,what are you doing with all this bounty?I chose to stand on the shoulders of giants.....
best to all,Lee


----------



## Gypsybones (Jan 20, 2010)

I am a stout socialist that truly believes in the betterment of society as a whole. also I enjoy simplicity in life like a good ride and a cold one. 
I love the internet like you for the almost endless amounts of information at my finger tips, but as well I read very little fiction. I find entertainment in education


----------



## Gudj (Jan 21, 2010)

oldmanLee said:


> "What do you bring to the table?"]





I mostly sit around preaching at people about how to make change, but never do anything.
I also sometimes indulge in the masturbation of "traveling", community activities, dressing in such a way to alienate myself from potential allies in the rest of society, and of course, the most revolutionary of all, riding bikes and playing music. Even if I decided to get involved in direct action, it would be low enough risk not to get in trouble for, and would also change absolutely nothing. 

I AM however spending alot of time online, which makes me physically unfit, mentally asleep, and pays the salaries of every company whose banner ad or pop-up that I run into. Combined with buying food (on foodstamps or not), and books, I guess what I bring to the table is a very strong reinforcement of capitalist values and the system as a whole.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Jan 21, 2010)

I travel simply because I hate staying in one spot. I'm not out to change the world. If through my lifestyle I encourage someone to change for the better, great, but its not my goal to change anyone. Aside from having a lower carbon foot print than 99% of the people in this country I also work for the only eco-friendly trash company in america in the summers, as well as volunteer my time cleaning up national parks and other places of beauty and run a few recycling drives at a couple big festivals. It ain't much admittedly, but at least its something


----------



## KoffinKat (Jan 21, 2010)

I like altruism. Not martyr. But giving. I don't have the highest opinion of humanity but I do see reason for hope in some. So where I can help I should. That is what I truly enjoy doing. And maybe something I could inspire in others. It's why I got my EMT If you have a talent for something I think you should try and use it for the betterment of others if you can. Maybe I'll never inspire someone to this belief but I really don't see that as a reason to not try.


----------



## boucaneer (Jan 23, 2010)

dear lee, happy 300th post,

i think i was put on this planet to use my skills and cunning to help the people of my nation to live a relatively free life and for them NOT to be slaved, not raped, not stoned, not thrown out of high buildings or places, not to be thrown into a fiery pit, not to be called names like " il kafir " or not to have to pay special taxes (zakat) and not to have their head cut off just because they dont idiolise a certain supposed prophet or prey to a certain god.

apart from that i like to travel and talk to other people from other towns and to enjoy me boating. 

the tools i have to do this are a good heart and constant continuation training.


----------

